# Nvidia GeForce 285.62 WHQL



## stasio (Oct 24, 2011)

*Nvidia GeForce 285.58 WHQL*-xp-32/64bit


```
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.58/285.58-desktop-winxp-32bit-english-whql.exe
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.58/285.58-desktop-winxp-64bit-english-whql.exe
```

DriverVer   = 10/07/2011, 6.14.12.8558
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.58/285.58-WinXP-Desktop-Release-Notes.pdf

*Nvidia GeForce 285.62 WHQL*-winvista-32/64bit


```
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.62/285.62-desktop-win7-winvista-32bit-english-whql.exe
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.62/285.62-desktop-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql.exe
```


```
http://uk.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.62/285.62-desktop-win7-winvista-32bit-international-whql.exe
http://uk.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.62/285.62-desktop-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe
```

DriverVer   = 10/15/2011, 8.17.12.8562

This is the recommended driver for Battlefield 3. It contains several performance
and compatibility enhancements for the final release of the game.
Check here to see if your PC is ready for Battlefield 3.
This is also the recommended and enhanced driver for Batman: Arkham City and RAGE.
Contains a fix for the driver timeouts reported with the R285 beta drivers. 

*Nvidia Verde Notebook 285.62 WHQL*


```
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.62/285.62-notebook-win7-winvista-32bit-international-whql.exe
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/285.62/285.62-notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe
```


----------



## Recus (Oct 24, 2011)

So far no problems. Thx, stasio.


----------

